# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  لماذا تطرح الشركات اسهم في السوق؟؟؟؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طالب علم

كل ما اعرفه عن تجارة الاسهم ارتفع سعر  ابيع  واحصل الربح وكل ما اعرفه اني مساهم في شركة وربحها الربع سنوي او النصف سنوي ممتاز واردت تصفية شراكتي من الشركة وجاء شخص لاخذ مكاني في الشركة كمساهم فبعت مساهمتي له بسعر اكبر من السعر الذي ساهمت به في الشركة ليكن ساهمت ب 3000 دولار من راس مال 9000 دولار بعت مساهمتي بي 3500 دولار مثلا  لكن انا في حيرة لماذا تطرح الشركات اسهم لها في السوق؟؟؟؟ وما الفائدة التي تجنيها ؟ وكيف تطرحها؟  
لنقل بمثال مجازي نحن 3 اشخاص رأس المال هو 9000 دولار كل فرد ساهم ب 3000 دولار في شركة مصغرة مثلا كيف يتم طرح اسهمنا للمساهمين معنا في مشروعنا ؟؟؟ 
يعني في النهاية ما هي ميكانيكية الاسهم وطرحها وكيف تخصيص سعر سهم كل شخص؟ 
لا تبخلو علينا في الرد ياليت يكون رد سريع ومقنع

----------


## طالب علم

وين ما حد رد وين غاطسين  :48 48:

----------


## waseem

يمسيك الله بالخير اخوي  
ابسط لك المسألة نفترض اننا انشأنا شركه برأي مال 100 الف ريال بحيث ان 50 الف من المؤسسين والخمسين الباقيه طرحت للإكتتاب وكان سعر السهم 10 ريال وبعد عام من عمل الشركه كانت ارباحها ضعف راس مالها وكان نشاطها وسمعتها ومنتجها مطلوب بشكل جيد ومطور وكانت ارباحها الموزعه تعال خمسه في الميه من سعر السهم فالمنطق يقول ان سعر السهم راح يتضاعف والطلب لشراء السهم راح يكون كبير . 
في النهاية انت تبيع السهم لأنك اقتنعت ان هذا السعر العادل له وغيرك اشتراه منك لأنه يرى ان قيمته اكبر من هذا السعر وهكذا . 
اتمنى تكون وضحت الرؤيا .

----------


## طالب علم

شكرا علي الرد 
عندي استفسار هل الخمسين الف اريال المتبقية والتي طرحت كأسهم لم يستطع المساهمون المؤسسون للشركة من تحصيل رأس المال المطلوب لعدم قدرتهم المالية علي تجميع المبلغ وبدل من ان يأخذوا قروض من البنك طرحوا فكرة الاسهم لكي يساهم مجموعة من الناس بملغ حتي يتم الوصول الي رأس المال المطلوب للتأسيس؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبالتالي الاستفادة من تنجنب اخذ قروض بنكية ومنثم توزيع حصص بسيطة علي المساهمين يعني 50% من الارباح لهم والباقي يوزع الي المساهمين المشترين للاسهم؟؟؟؟ 
اذن بيع وشراء الاسهم بعيد عن المؤسسين؟؟؟ 
يعني الداخلون الجدد والمشترون للاسهم مثلي ومثلك يعني المضاربون لهم حصة من هذه الاسهم؟؟؟ ومتي توزع اذا لم ابيع سهمي؟ 
انا مشوش من نقطة اولا فهمت ان المؤسسين للشركة طرحوا اسهمهم للجمهور وبالتالي وصلوا الي ما يريدونه باكمال المبلغ المطلوب لرأس المال والذي نقص عليهم بدون الاقتراض من البنك. ولكن الاشخاص الذي دفعو اموالا ليكونوا شركاء واكتمل العدد لماذا يبيعون اسهمهم او بمعني اخر حصصهم؟؟؟؟ وهل الشركة تستفيد من هذه العملية في تداول اسهمها ؟؟؟ هل يعود عليها ربح من ذلك ام بعيدة عن كل ذلك؟؟؟
هل الاكتتاب ضروري عن طريق البنك؟؟؟ او بمعني آخر عندما تريد شركة لطرح اسهمها في السوق(طرح الاسهم يعني الطلب من الجمهور بالمساهمة ؟؟) هل يكون عن طريق البنك؟

----------


## طالب علم

waseem وين رحت عقب علي كلامي صح والا خطأ؟؟؟

----------


## waseem

اخوي كتبت رد لكن شكله مانزل لكن ان شاء الله ارد عليك اليومين الجايه واذا كان في احد يقدر يوضح الصوره من الاخوان اكون له شاكر وممنون .

----------


## أبو هاشم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    اخوي طالب علم واخوي بو عمر كيف حالكم اخواني .... والله يعطيك العافية اخوي بو عمر على الإيضاح لكن وراح احاول توضيح الموضوع أكثر بناءً على رغبة الأخ طالب علم ورغبتك    في البداية لازم نعرف أن الشركات لها عدة أشكال قانونية راح نذكر تصنيفها:    أولاً : شركات الأشخاص:  وهي الشركات التي تقوم على الاعتبار الشخصي ، وتتكون عادة من عدد قليل من الأشخاص تربطهم صلة قوية كصلة القرابة أو الصداقة أو المعرفة ، ويثق كل منهم في الآخر وفي قدرته وفي كفائتة ، وعلى ذلك فإنه متى ما قام ما يهدد الثقة بين الشركاء ويهدم الاعتبار الشخصي الذي تقوم عليه هذه الشركات فإن الشركة قد تتعرض للحل ، ولذلك يترتب في الأصل على وفاة أحد الشركاء في شركة الأشخاص أو الحجر عليه أو إفلاسه أو إعساره أو انسحاب أحدهم من الشركة حل الشركة.  فبالنسبة للقانوني السعودي تشمل شركات الأشخاص الأصناف التالية:  1- شركة التضامن: وهي النموذج الأمثل لشركات الأِشخاص حيث يكون كل شريك فيها مسئول مسئولية تضامنية وفي جميع أمواله عن ديون الشركة كما يكتسب كل شريك فيها صفة التاجر (صفة التاجر في القانوني التجاري يترتب عليها حقوق والتزامات و إجراءات نظامية تجاه التجار).  2- شركة التوصية البسيطة : وتتكون من فريقين من الشركاء ، فالفريق الأول هم شركاء متضامنون يخضعون لنفس النظام القانوني الذي يخضع له الشركاء في شركة التضامن فيكونون مسئولين مسئولية تضامنية وغير محددة عن ديون الشركة ويكتسبون صفة التاجر ، أما الفريق الثاني هم شراء موصون لا يسألون عد ديون الشركة إلا في حدود حصصهم ولا يكتسبون صفة التاجر ولا يشاركون في إدارة الشركة.  3- شركات المحاصة : هي شركة مستترة لا تتمتع بالشخصية المعوية ولا وجود لها بالنسبة إلى الغير وتقتصر آثارها على الشركاء فيها.( وأقرب مثال على هذا النوع من الشركات غرفة البال توك التي يدفع كل عضو فيها مبلغ من المال كي يستفيد منها ، وكذلك الرحلات الجماعية التي يتعين على كل من يشارك في الرحلة أن يدفع مقدار من المال ليصرف في متطلبات ولوازم الرحلة).    ثانياً : شركات الأموال:  هي الشركات التي تقوم أساساً على الاعتبار المالي ولا يكون لشخصية الشريك أي أثر فيها ، فالعبرة من هذه الشركات بما يقدمه كل شريك من المال ، ولهذا فإن هذه الشركات لا تتأثر بما قد يطرأ على شخص الشريك كوفاته أو إفلاسه أو الحجر عليه. وشركات الأموال حسب بعض الأنظمة التجارية هي الشركات المساهمة وهي الشركات التي قسم رأس المال فيها إلى أسهم متساوية وقابلة للتداول بالطرق التجارية ، ويسمى الشركاء في هذه الشركة بالمساهمين ، وهم ليسو تجار ولا يسألون عن ديون الشركة إلا في حدود قيمة الأسهم التي يمتلكونها في الشركة.    ثالثاً : الشركات المختلطة :  وهي الشركات التي تقوم على الاعتبار المالي والاعتبار الشخصي في نفس الوقت ، وبالتالي فهي تجمع بين خصائص شركات الأموال وشركات الأشخاص. وتأخذ الشركات المختلطة في التشريع السعودي شكلين:  1- شركة التوصية بالأسهم : وهي تشبه شركة التوصية البسيطة من حيث أنها تضم فريقين من الشركاء ، الفريق الأول هم شركاء متضامنون يخضعون لنفس النظام القانوني الذي يخضع له الشركاء المتضامنون في شركة التضامن وشركة التوصية البسيطة ، وبالتالي فإن الشركة تعتبر بالنسبة إليهم شركة أشخاص ، إذ يكتسبون جميعهم صفة التاجر ويسألون مسؤولية تضامنية وغير محددة عن جميع ديون الشركة ، وفي مقابل ذلك يستأثرون بالإدارة ، أما لفريق الثاني فهم شركاء موصون لا يترتب على دخولهم في الشركة اكتساب صفة التاجر ولا يسألون عن ديون الشركة إلا في حدود حصصهم التي تأخذ شكل أسهم قابلة للتداول بالطرق التجارية ، وبالتالي فإن الشركة تعتبر بالنسبة إليهم شركة أموال.  2- الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة : وهي الشركة التي تتكون بين عدد قليل من الشركاء لا يجوز أن يزيد على الخمسين شريكاً بالنسبة للقانون التجاري السعودي ، وهذه الشركة تشبه شركات الأشخاص من حيث قلة عدد الشركاء فيها وحظر اللجوء إلى الادخار العام عن طريق الاكتتاب في أسهم أو سندات وتقييد انتقال حصص الشركاء ، وهي شبه شركات الأموال من حيث تحديد مسؤولية كل شريك فيها عن ديون الشركة بمقدار حصته ومن حيث نظام إدارتها والرقابة عليها.    وبعد أن تعرفنا على الأشكال القانونية التي تتخذها الشركات سوف نوضح أسباب تفضيل الشركات المساهمة عن غيرها من الشركات من خلال النقاط التالية:  1- أن مسؤولية المساهمين تكون محدودة بمقدار ما ساهموا به من أصول دون أن يحد ذلك من قدرتهم على المشاركة في أرباحها ، وهي بذلك تختلف عن شركات التضامن مثلاً والتي يكون فيها لشريك مسئولاً مسئولية غير محددة عن جميع التزامات الشركة وذلك بصفة تضامنية مع غيره من الشركاء.  2- أن الشركة المساهمة تتميز بقدرتها على الاستمرار رغم التغير الذي يحدث في مجموع المساهمين ، وذلك بعكس ما قد يحدث في شركات التضامن مثلا والتي يترتب على انسحاب أحد الشركاء فيها انقضاء الشركة وتصفية ممتلكاتها ، وتتيح الشركات المساهمة إمكانية التغيير في مجموعة المساهمين ، وذلك لقابلية أسهم الملكية للتداول بين المستثمرين في سوق الأوراق المالية. ولعلنا نلاحظ أن الدول التي تعتمد على تصنيع وتصدير السلع الاستهلاكية والمعمرة التي تصل إلى المستهلك النهائي مباشرة تهتم بأن تكون هذه الشركات المصنعة والمصدرة فيها شركات مساهمة كي تستمر في العمل لتحافظ على اقتصادها القائم أساساً على هذه الصناعات.  3- تسمح الشركات المساهمة بتوفير وتجميع مبالغ كبيرة تستثمر في حقوق الملكية بما يسمح بالقيام بعمليات المشروع بدرجة عالية من الكفاءة في وقت تتميز فيه المشروعات بانفصال الملكية عن الإدارة.  4- يتيح الشكل القانوني للشركات المساهمة وطريقة إدارتها مرونة كافية لاتخاذ القرارات بما يتمشى مع رغبة الغالبية العظمى من المساهمين الأمر الذي يتوافر في غيرها من منشآت الأعمال.  5- إن فتح الأسواق المالية في أي أبلد على العالم الخارجي عامل كبير لاستقطاب رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية كما هو الحال في السوق الأمريكي للأوراق المالية.    أما بالنسبة لموضوع سعر السهم وسبب ارتفاعه وانخفاضه فقد وضحه أخونا بو عمر الله يجزيه خير وأريد أن أشرح هذه الجزئية شرح مبسط بعد إذنك اخوي بو عمر.    وقبل أن نشرح هذا الموضوع يجب أن نعرف ماذا تعني كلمة القيمة الدفترية للسهم العادي:  القيمة الدفترية للسهم العادي هو ناتج قسمة حقوق الملكية للأسهم العادية على عدد الأسهم العادية للشركة ، وقلنا أسهم عادية لأن هناك أسهم ممتازة يملكها المؤسسون الرئيسيون للشركة تصل إلى 50% من إجمالي رأسمال الشركة في بعض الأنظمة وهذه الأسهم لا يتم تداولها في سوق المال بالطريقة التقليدية التي يتم بها تداول الأسهم العادية. إذن مها هي حقوق الملكية ؟؟؟ حقوق الملكية هي عبارة عن رأس المال المدفوع مقابل الأسهم الممتازة والأسهم العادية وكذلك الأرباح المحتجزة والاحتياطيات النظامية والاحتياطيات الاختيارية وما إلى ذلك.    وبعد أن تصورنا معنى القيمة الدفترية للسهم سوف نوضح بأمثلة مبسطة لماذا يحدث تغير على سعر السهم العادي في أسواق الأوراق المالية:  لو افترضنا أن شركة (طالب علم) تبلغ القيمة الدفترية لسهمها 2$ ... وقد أعلنت الشركة خبر عقود جديدة أبرمتها مع شركات أخرى .... وبدراسة هذه العقود من قبل المستثمرين والمتداولين توقعوا أن أرباح هذه العقود سوف يضيف على قيمة كل سهم عادي 1$ إذن سوف يرتفع سعر سهم شركة (طالب علم) ليصل إلى 3$. وبعد أن أعلنت شركة (طالب علم) عن نتائجها المالية اتضح أن هذه الأرباح لم تضيف إلا نصف$ على كل سهم إذن سوف ينخفض سعر السهم إلى 2.5$ ..... بعد ذلك أعلنت شركة (طالب علم) أنها تواجه مصاعب مالية سوف تضطرها للاقتراض من البنوك بحيث يصل التزام السهم الواحد من هذه القروض 1$ فسوف ينخفض سعر السهم إلى 1.5$ ...... وبعد ذلك ظهرت شركة جديدة من نفس القطاع الذي تنتمي إليه شركة (طالب علم) وعندما درس المحللون الماليون وضع هذه الشركة الجديدة اتضح لهم أنها ستؤثر على هذا القطاع وسوف ينسحب 30% من عملاء شركة (طالب علم) ويتوجهون إلى هذه الشركة الجديدة لأنها أقوى وأفضل من الناحية المالية فبتالي سوف ينخفض مثلاً سعر سهم شركة (طالب علم) إلى 1$ ....... وبعد ذلك أعلنت شركة (طالب علم) بأنها قامت بتوسعات رأسمالية وبزيادة خطوط إنتاجها وإبرام عقود جديدة مع شركات أخرى وكذلك حصولها على براءة اختراع جديدة وبعد أن قام المحللون بدراسة وضع شركة طالب علم وجدوا أن التوسعات الرأسمالية التي قامت بها الشركة أضافت على كل سهم عادي 2$ وأن أرباح العقود الجديدة متوقع أن تضيف على كل سهم 3$ وأن براءة الاختراع متوقع أن تضيف على قيمة السهم 20$ ... في هذه الحالة ما ذا حدث ؟؟؟ لقد انفجر سهم شركة (طالب علم) ووصل إلى 26$ ...... وهلم جرا.    وختاماً ينبغي أن أشير إلى أن ما ذكرته لا يخرج عن كونه مثال توضيحي لا أكثر لأن هناك عدة متغيرات و عوامل و مؤشرات وأدوات اقتصادية وسياسية ومالية وتنافسية تتحكم بسعر السهم بنفس الآلية التي ذكرناها في هذا المثال أعلاه يجب أن يتم دراستها من قبل المحلل المالي بدقة وعناية متناهيتين لكي يستطيع التوصل للسعر الحقيقي للسهم.    أرجو أن تكون الفكرة وصلت وأي سؤال أنا حاضر وأرجو من الإخوان التنبيه إذا كان هناك خطأ ما لتعم الفائدة.    تحياتي للجميع.

----------


## hajjee78

جزاكم الله خير يا بو هاشم على المشاركة الطيبة وكذلك وسيم على فتح الموضوع من قبل اخينا طالب علم

----------


## waseem

الله يعطيك العافيه يابو هاشم ولا خلا ولا عدم

----------


## أبو هاشم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا وغلا بو صقر وبو عمر حياكم الله 
في خدمتكم اخواني دائماً وإذا في أي سؤال أنا حاظر ...... وأتمنا أن اخونا طالب علم قرأالموضوع وما في أي شي غامض عليه. 
تحيات للجميع

----------


## انتربول

كلام جميل 100%

----------


## إهداء

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## immortal

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## التداول

السلام عليكم   يا اخي :  
الامر سهل جدا 
اولا بيع الشركة لاسهمها ليس كلها بل اجزاء منها
الثاني : تستفيد هي من بيع اسهمها لتوفير سيولة لها من اجل التوسع والاستثمارات لها  
اذن هي لها حصة من الاسهم لم تبعها
تدخل عليها سيولة من خلال بيع اسهمها للناس 
يشتري الناس السهم بغرض الاستفادة منه بطريقين:
1ـ مضاربه
2ـ استثمار لاجل اخذ ارباح سنوية منه
في حالة الاستثمار يهمنها مكرر الارباح للسهم فان كان كبير فهو غير مجدي للشراء
الا في حالة مضاربة

----------

